# Heat Mat warmer on the one side? Not consistent?



## Daweso (Dec 17, 2012)

So my new Exo Terra Rainforest Mat has arrived, I've attached it to my Terrarium and the heat seems to dull the further away it gets from the little plug attachment on the actual mat itself (Not the plug that goes into the socket on the wall)

- I've never had, or used a heat mat before, is this normal?
The heat is noticeable if I place my hand over both the inside of the Glass, and the outside where my Heat Mat is attached to the Glass.

I have the Heat Mat attached to the side of the Terrarium (Outside) with the socket part towards the bottom-back, so the electricity has to flow _'upwards' _in a sense to fully heat the mat. 

Short version:
The Heat Mats heat is not consistent. It gets cooler the further away it gets from the socket attachment on the Mat (Not the pin-socket that inserts into the Wall).


----------



## Daweso (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a few more questions to ask also.

1) - Will a Thermostat raise the Temperature of a Heat Mat if I put it at 75 Degrees Fahrenheit? (I am still waiting for my Habistat 'Mat' Thermostat to be delivered and I am currently using the Heat Mat on its own).

2) - Why do the manufacturers state that you should not remove the Heat Mat once 'installed'? - Is this due to the Heat Mat becoming unsafe, or will it damage the Terrarium Glass? (I'm presuming that it 'breaks/damages' the Heat Mat and makes it dangerous).

3) - Can anyone recommend me a better hear mat, as this Exo Terra Rainforest 26x28cm Heat Mat does not seem to heat my Terrarium Glass/Hanging plants consistently throughout, and only gets warm at one localised point on the Heat Mat.

- Thank you! I really do appreciate all the help and advice.


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

How long have you left it running? 

I can't answer everything here, you may just need a better quality, higher wattage mat. 

But the reason you can't take it off when it's installed is because these type of heat mats have a adehsive and That adehsive will only work once. In fact you risk ripping the whole mat if you remove it once installed.


----------



## Daweso (Dec 17, 2012)

> How long have you left it running?


It has been about 4 hours now (Without a Thermostat on it)



> I can't answer everything here, you may just need a better quality, higher wattage mat.


The Wattage is 8 Watts for said Mat, not sure if that means anything to you 



> But the reason you can't take it off when it's installed is because these type of heat mats have a adehsive and That adehsive will only work once. In fact you risk ripping the whole mat if you remove it once installed.


I don't mind about damaging the Heat Mat, as long as it does not damage my Terrarium Glass. 
(I can always buy a better Heat Mat, but would rather not have to spend money on a whole new Terrarium  )
- Do you think removing a Heat Mat would damage my Glass?


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

What temperature are you trying to achieve? 8W is pretty poor, not to mention it's an exo terra product anyway. 


Removing the mat won't damage your terrarium. It will leave a sticky residue but with some warm water and elbow grease it will all come off. (I've used a paint scraper in the past for a similar problem with good results). 

Take a look on here for some generally good value heat mats. 

http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/reptile-supplies/reptile-heating-equipment-414/heat-mats-450.html

What lizard are you planning on keeping?


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

If you are looking to raise the temp throughout your whole viv then a heat mat won't cut it. It will only raise the temp of the area in close vicinity to the mat. As said already 8w isn't going to generate much heat either. I had a 12w mat but it was rubbish tbh, ended up buying a 25W off eBay which was good enough for what I wanted. But I also bought a ceramic heater and dimmer state which raised the air temp throughout the viv a lot better! What kind of animal is in your viv?


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

ayrshire bob said:


> If you are looking to raise the temp throughout your whole viv then a heat mat won't cut it. It will only raise the temp of the area in close vicinity to the mat. As said already 8w isn't going to generate much heat either. I had a 12w mat but it was rubbish tbh, ended up buying a 25W off eBay which was good enough for what I wanted. But I also bought a ceramic heater and dimmer state which raised the air temp throughout the viv a lot better! What kind of animal is in your viv?


That's why I asked what the OP is going to keep in it. 

I assumed a crested gecko and figured it would be better to bin the mat and get a ceramic.


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

Yea I'm assuming a crestie too lol. Would def recommend ceramic heater if it is! Noticed good results after upgrading to one myself (regardless of none of many care sheets I read mentioning a thermal gradient)


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

It can't be taken as given that OP is keeping a crestie in the tank, they don't need a heat source anyway!

A heat mat is a heat mat at the end of the day. Irrational and unfounded hatred of Exo Terra from other posters aside, I use 7w heat mats for all of my leopard geckos (I don't use heat mats for any other species) and they easily keep the temps right where they need to be. If it isn't giving the desired temps in the viv, you need a higher wattage, if the mat isn't heating up properly, take it back.


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

geckograham said:


> It can't be taken as given that OP is keeping a crestie in the tank, they don't need a heat source anyway!
> 
> A heat mat is a heat mat at the end of the day. Irrational and unfounded hatred of Exo Terra from other posters aside, I use 7w heat mats for all of my leopard geckos (I don't use heat mats for any other species) and they easily keep the temps right where they need to be. If it isn't giving the desired temps in the viv, you need a higher wattage, if the mat isn't heating up properly, take it back.


The point in asking what was being kept was to determine what was being kept, but since the heat mat is on the side of the viv and a low wattage its a reasonable guess it could be a crestie, as Leo's absorb through their belly I believe? As for saying crestie's don't need a heat source, well frankly that's uneducated, believe-pets-at-home-over-experienced-keepers(which I am not, but have used the experience of keepers on here and bought heating heating equipment) nonsense. My crestie is now thriving with a ceramic heater, eating loads, more active, pooping more.


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

geckograham said:


> It can't be taken as given that OP is keeping a crestie in the tank, they don't need a heat source anyway!
> 
> A heat mat is a heat mat at the end of the day. Irrational and unfounded hatred of Exo Terra from other posters aside, I use 7w heat mats for all of my leopard geckos (I don't use heat mats for any other species) and they easily keep the temps right where they need to be. If it isn't giving the desired temps in the viv, you need a higher wattage, if the mat isn't heating up properly, take it back.


Go and check the climate of a Crested Geckos natural environment and see if you can honestly say they would not benefit from higher temperatures. Just because they survive, or even breed, at room temp doesn't make it right. 

Regardless of that, I have no idea if the OP is planning on keeping a crested. Hence why it was asked. 

Furthermore I'm glad you have had good experience with exo terra products but the reason they have a bad name is not unfounded. I myself have been the victim of a low wattage exo terra heat mat with inconsistent heat. 

A different brand and a higher wattage improved that situation.


----------



## JBOB (Dec 14, 2012)

Heat mats heat objects inside the Terrarium and not the air, so it won't feel warm inside unless you leave you hand inside for a while. The mat does get warm ad should be the same temp all the way across its surface, so if it feels cold at its furthest edge then I'd say something is wrong.

I'm not a expert but when it was explained to me I was told that the mats only heat for a few inches in front / above of them. They also heat from both sides so I'd suggest taping some kitchen foil to the side not stuck to the terrarium to direct the heat.

I have a ProRep (Made by the same co who make Habistat's mats) and its warm all the way across / keeps a constant temp with the Habistat mat stat.


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

Ah the fine RFUK tradition of making bad assumptions survives into 2013!

I have NEVER taken a single word of advice from Pets At Home, although they do sell ceramic heaters as part of their crestie 'home for life' so it would be the two of you following PAH advice, not me.

And uneducated? Behave yourself! Summer daytime temps in New Caledonia are 26-30C, Cresties will always look for somewhere cooler than that to hide during the day as they DO NOT LIKE the high temps. They are nocturnal, most active in the night time temps, which are much cooler. During the winter, temps are more like 16-20C, IN OTHER WORDS: ROOM TEMPERATURE!

In fact, the overall average temperature in New Caledonia is 17C!

My rep room averages 19-21C. Making it perfect.

I love all these people who say "just because it is thriving doesn't mean you are doing things right". It's a hoot!

Reading through forums does not make you educated so you keep reciting care sheets, I'll use the methods that have served me well for over 10 years of keeping reptiles.


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

Well since most of my winter "room temperature" has been closer to 9 or 10 I would confidently say that "room temperature" is not suitable for my crestie. It's easy to say room temperature but that is relative to where you are and other factors relating to insulation/heating etc surely? So to assume "room temperature" is adequate is bad advice. As for pets at home, I have only been in twice for live food, most of it died the next day, I went and exchanged it and same hing happened. That's why I bad mouthed them. I got the advice about heating and thermal gradients from the forum. I have noticed significant benefits to this and that's why I'm pushing the theory of it. I didn't mean to sound cheeky and aggressive earlier, I apologise if I did. I'm not looking for an argument or a fight. As for reading forums not being educational, surely you can't believe that? Why be a member if you don't believe it to be beneficial? I find this the best tool available to me as a new keeper.


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

There's no point arguing fella. Some people are simply set in their ways. 

To be fair to him, what works for some doesn't work for others and vice versa. 

And as you say, my room temp isn't the same as yours, nor his and so on. 

Better in my opinion to have a ceramic so you can be more accurate. But everyone has their own methods.

You can argue similar about UV for leopard geckos, but none of this helps the OP lol.


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

Jesus Bob! 9-10 degrees?!? They have this thing called 'central heating' these days, you should look into it, keeps your house warm with a mere flick of a switch! Having my house that cold would probably not be beneficial to the 3 young kids and 1 baby who live in it. Besides, room temperature is generally accepted to mean 16-20C, not the temperature in 1 particular room in 1 particular house!

Just because someone doesn't immediately change their views to match your views, doesn't mean they are "set in their ways" either, it just means they don't agree with you. And I didn't say reading the forum is not educational, I said it doesn't make you educated. There is a difference there. I know that because I am educated! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Finally, consider this, in the wild, do you think lizards get exact temps and gradients? Temperature ranges is what I look for, if its a bit cooler in the winter that is fine by me because that is what it's like in the wild.


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm sure, as you claim, you're educated enough to understand this argument could go on forever. 

By 'set in your ways' I simply mean that you have your methods and they work. Who are we, complete strangers, to tell you otherwise. 

That doesn't rule out the benefits of having a heat source for Crested Geckos, or a UV source for Leopard Geckos, etc etc.


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm not really all that educated, I left school halfway through my A levels!

I appreciate that this could go on and on but you have to understand: It's not nice when you express an opinion only to have some complete stranger call you "uneducated". It does tend to provoke a response of "who in the hell does he think he is?!?" And anyone would defend themselves against such an attack.

All I did was express my view on heating for Cresties (in the course of giving a direct answer to the OP's question) and I get abused for it!


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

We're hardy in Ayrshire ;-) It's really mild for the time of year and if it's cold we just put on an extra jumper ;-) (we're tight too lol) Let's hope OP is back on soon and he can get some proper help rather than a highjacked post lol We can agree to have differing opinions ;-) I agree a drop in winter is good for their natural cycle but like the ability to control it more accurately. And I adjust it a few degrees every few days to try create a more realistic approach (maybe that's going to far? Lol) Anyway, what was the question? Lol


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

We don't even know the OP is getting a crested gecko. 

I think we've all failed


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

I apolosed for my reply, and I shall again. I'm sorry I sounded cheeky and aggressive in my response. I wrote it quickly and without much thought to my phrasing or language. I was OTT and I saw that after reading it back. I didn't mean it as an attack. I'm not trying to make an enemy or have a fight. Once again I apologise


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm not one to hold a grudge Bob!

To reiterate my answer to OP, if you don't think the mat is working properly the take/send it back. If you are looking to raise the ambient air temps in the tank the a ceramic IS better than a heat mat.


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you. As I said I'm honestly not trying to cause an issue. Friends?


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

Jesterone said:


> We don't even know the OP is getting a crested gecko.
> 
> I think we've all failed


Yea I concur lol. I maybe dragged that a bit off topic :-s


----------



## Daweso (Dec 17, 2012)

ayrshire bob said:


> The point in asking what was being kept was to determine what was being kept, but since the heat mat is on the side of the viv and a low wattage its a reasonable guess it could be a crestie, as Leo's absorb through their belly I believe? As for saying crestie's don't need a heat source, well frankly that's uneducated, believe-pets-at-home-over-experienced-keepers(which I am not, but have used the experience of keepers on here and bought heating heating equipment) nonsense. My crestie is now thriving with a ceramic heater, eating loads, more active, pooping more.



Aye, it is a Crested Gecko.
I'm currently using 2x 25W Night Heat Bulbs (Exo Terra Night Glo) + Heat Mat when I am at home from time to time.
The Ambient temperature at the furthest point away from the lamps are showing 24 Degrees Celsius (75 Degrees Fahrenheit) The Thermometer I am using is only an analog one, the same one I use for my Aquarium (Cleaned between uses of course).

What Bulb would you recommend for a Crested Gecko? Could you also recommend a Thermostat to go along with said Bulb too please?
I might buy myself a Exo Terra Lamp + Bulb like this one in the link below.
Exo Terra : Glow Light / Porcelain Clamp Lamp + Glow Reflector

- Also, if I were to get a Ceramic Heater, I am presuming a 40W Ceramic Bulb would be sufficient enough along with a Dimming Thermostat? - However I am wondering where abouts you would place the probe end of the Thermostat when using a Ceramic Heater and a Glass Terrarium.


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

ayrshire bob said:


> Thank you. As I said I'm honestly not trying to cause an issue. Friends?


Friends.

: victory:


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

Daweso said:


> Aye, it is a Crested Gecko.
> I'm currently using 2x 25W Night Heat Bulbs (Exo Terra Night Glo) + Heat Mat when I am at home from time to time.
> The Ambient temperature at the furthest point away from the lamps are showing 24 Degrees Celsius (75 Degrees Fahrenheit) The Thermometer I am using is only an analog one, the same one I use for my Aquarium (Cleaned between uses of course).
> 
> ...


I have 2 25W day glo bulbs on between 8am and 7pm at the moment and a 100w ceramic heater. I bought the wrong "cage" socket thing and it's meant for a bigger bulb so the 40w bulb I had didn't create enough heat to be any much use. I'll post a pic tomo night of my set up and it might explain what I mean better lol. I have the heater on a habitat dimmer stat, and and night cycle plugged in as well to try re create a night time drop in temp obviously and it is set to 33C as probe outside viv, temp probe closest to it is 26C day and 18C night time. 




geckograham said:


> Friends.
> 
> : victory:


:2thumb:


----------



## Daweso (Dec 17, 2012)

> I'll post a pic tomo night of my set up and it might explain what I mean better lol.


That would be appreciated


----------

